

The Most Popular Personality Test Is the Fad That Won't Die - weu
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130917155206-69244073-say-goodbye-to-mbti-the-fad-that-won-t-die?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
Toenex
Attempting to summarise a person in 4 letters is obviously limiting, but on a
personal level it always seems to concur with my personal 'sense' of someone.
I think the problem, as always, is how we use this kind of information. I've
see HR teams get all excited about the team fit of a person based on Myers
Brigg when it was pretty clear to the team itself that was not the case.
However, I once had a colleague who I found difficult to work with (the
situation was mutual) but after a 'profiling session' I discovered they were
more introverted than I thought and came to understood what that meant. This
lead to a great improvement in our relationship. Sure maybe a 'good old chat'
might have sorted it out but I guess that's what the profiling session was.

I'm an ENTP by the way.

